# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Bruselas da el último aviso a España para presentar sus planes hidrológicos.

## FEDE

Hola a todos. 

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformación.com
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...rologicos.aspx

Saludos a todos.


*Bruselas da el último aviso a España para presentar sus planes hidrológicos*

*Estos planes debían haberse adoptado antes del 22 de diciembre de 2009 y sirven para dar cumplimiento a la Directiva europea sobre agua, según un comunicado del Ejecutivo comunitario.* 


*27/01/2011* (Noticia leida 50 veces)
*EFE.-* La Comisión Europea (CE) ha enviado hoy un dictamen motivado a España, el último paso antes de presentar una denuncia ante la justicia europea, para que, en un plazo de dos meses, cumpla la legislación comunitaria en materia de aguas y presente sus planes hidrológicos de cuenca. 


Estos planes debían haberse adoptado antes del 22 de diciembre de 2009 y sirven para dar cumplimiento a la Directiva europea sobre agua, según un comunicado del Ejecutivo comunitario. 


Acorde con la CE, España sólo ha adoptado el plan hidrológico correspondiente a la cuenca de Cataluña, pero no ha presentado ningún otro plan para las otras 24 cuencas fluviales del país. 


Tras el envío del dictamen motivado, recomendado por el comisario europeo de Medio Ambiente, Janez Potocnik, España debe dar respuesta en menos de dos meses para evitar que la Comisión Europea presente una denuncia ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la UE. 


"El retraso en la presentación de los planes hidrológicos de cuenca pone en peligro el cumplimiento del objetivo de la Directiva. Nuevos retrasos tendrían graves repercusiones sobre el cumplimiento global de la Directiva, la adopción de medidas y, en definitiva, la mejora del medio acuático", ha asegurado la Comisión. 


La directiva europea "establece un marco de actuación comunitaria en el ámbito de la política de aguas" y "obliga a los Estados miembros a publicar un plan de gestión de cada demarcación hidrográfica", con el fin de conseguir un buen estado de todas las masas de aguas superficiales y subterráneas (ríos, lagos, canales y aguas costeras) antes de 2015. 


Los Estados miembros tienen la obligación de consultar a la población y a otras partes interesadas sobre los planes y hacer públicos los borradores de los mismos, dejando un margen de seis meses para recibir observaciones por escrito, recordó la CE.

----------


## Salut

Pues al paso que vamos, sanción seguro.

Todavía no ha llegado ningún borrador del los PHC para el Tajo, el Segura, etc...  :Mad:  Y son 6 meses de consulta pública!

----------


## FEDE

> *Pues al paso que vamos, sanción seguro.*
> 
> Todavía no ha llegado ningún borrador del los PHC para el Tajo, el Segura, etc...  Y son 6 meses de consulta pública!


Lo cual quiere decir que la sanción la pagaremos entre todos, por no hacer las cosas bien  :Mad:  ¿no?  :Confused:

----------


## Salut

^^ Efectivamente... con el dinero de todos, se pagarán las negligencias de los políticos. Es lo habitual, en la mayoría de los casos.

----------


## nando

*Mas información:*



http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...296136228.html

----------


## sergi1907

Catalunya es la única comunidad autónoma de España que ha planificado la gestión de sus cuencas hidrográficas, y por tanto que ha cumplido con los preceptos de la Unión Europea (UE) en esta materia, según ha revelado este jueves la Comisión Europea.
La Conselleria de Medio Ambiente que dirigía el ecosocialista Francesc Baltasar finalizó el periodo de consulta de las alegaciones al plan durante 2010, y el pasado noviembre fue aprobado por el Govern en uno de los últimos Consells Executius que dirigió el ex presidente José Montilla.
Dicho plan concentra las medidas hidrológicas de Catalunya para los próximos cinco años, consensuadas con la Agencia Catalana del Agua (ACA), y prevé actuaciones concretas para llegar a disponer de 389 hectómetros cúbicos adicionales a partir de 2015, y asegurar además el suministro en la región hasta 2027.
El plan también se marca como objetivo que el 56% de las masas de agua se encuentren en buen estado ecológico en el horizonte de 2015 --actualmente son el 50%--, y para todo ello el Govern se fijó una inversión 8.728 millones de euros entre 2006 y 2015.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20021

----------


## Salut

@Nando:

El plazo de 2015 no es para la presentación de los planes de cuenca, sino para haber cumplido en sus totalidad los compromisos alcanzados en los mismos.

En teoría, hace ya más de un año que deberían estar en vigor los planes. Arrastramos en todo el proceso un retraso de más de dos años, lo cual es una auténtica vergüenza... porque así es imposible cumplir con lo planificado  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

> El plan también *se marca como objetivo que el 56% de las masas de agua se encuentren en buen estado ecológico en el horizonte de 2015 --actualmente son el 50%*--, y para todo ello el Govern se fijó una inversión 8.728 millones de euros entre 2006 y 2015.
> 
> http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20021


Que poco ambicioso... no te parece?  :Frown: 


Seguro que meten los millones en mejorar los tramos más degradados, en vez de empezar por lo fácil...

----------


## Matraco

> *Predeterminado  Catalunya es la única Comunidad que ha planificado la gestión de sus cuencas*


¿Con "sus" cuencas, se refiere a las de ambito autonómico?  :Confused: 
Si es así ¿Que otras CC.AA. tienen competencias plenas sobre sus cuencas? ¿Galicia y Andalucía?

... puede que me equivoque pero creo recordar que la cuenca del Ebro (que se reparte entre 9 comunidades) sí tiene sus planes de cuenca hechos y comunidades autónomas como País Vasco, Navarra, Aragón y Cataluña ya han realizado actuaciones y tienen planes muy ambiciosos sobre la mejora en el estado de la cuenca del Ebro... probablemente habrá llegado después de los planes catalanes y casi seguro que no tendrá el mismo nivel tecnico, pero ahí están.

----------


## Salut

...y baleares y canarias... y "deberìan" tenerlas Valencia, Murcia, todas las de la cornisa cantàbrica...

----------


## sergi1907

El comisario europeo de Medio Ambiente, Janez Potocnik, se ha mostrado dispuesto a recurrir a los Tribunales si el Estado español continúa sin cumplir la Directiva Marco del Agua. En respuesta a una pregunta parlamentaria del eurodiputado de CiU, Ramon Tremosa, el Ejecutivo comunitario ha vuelto a condenar al Estado por incumplir la normativa y haber superado el plazo establecido sin presentar los planes hidrológicos de cuenca para todo los ríos de la Estado. Celebro muchísimo este compromiso sin precedentes, explicó el eurodiputado Ramon Tremosa, que se dirigió a la Comisión Europea motivado por el mal estado de las aguas del río Noguera Ribagorçana.

La legislación europea en materia de agua, aprobada en el año 2000, establece el marco general para regular y gestionar las aguas en todo el territorio comunitario con el objetivo de que, en el año 2015, todas las aguas de los ríos europeos mantengan un buen estado ecológico. Bruselas considera imprescindible establecer un caudal mínimo de los ríos que asegure el buen estado de las aguas superficiales y del medio ambiente. La normativa preveía que, en diciembre de 2009 todos los Estados miembros de la Unión Europea debían presentar los planes hidrológicos pero a estas alturas y, a pesar de haber recibido varios avisos por parte del Ejecutivo comunitario, el Estado español todavía no los ha presentado.
La CE envió una carta de aviso a las autoridades españolas y los fijó un nuevo plazo para presentar los planes de cuenca. Pero, según explicó Potocnik en su respuesta parlamentaria, el plazo fijado por Bruselas expiraba en el mes de marzo y el Estado también superó este plazo sin presentar los planes hidrológicos de los ríos del territorio español. La Comisión está preparada para seguir dando curso rápidamente al procedimiento y, en caso necesario, recurrir al Tribunal, tal como está previsto por los Estados miembros que aún no han entregado los planes hidrológicos de cuenca, se ha comprometido el comisario.
Tremosa se dirigió a la CE motivado por el mal estado de las aguas del Noguera Ribagorçana. En verano, al norte del río sueltan un caudal de un metro cúbico por segundo, que está muy por debajo de los caudales ecológicos mínimos, que están entre los 10 y los 15 metros cúbicos por segundo, y que impide actividades de pesca, rafting o camping que darían una gran vida económica en la comarca, explica Tremosa, que lamenta que el río no pueda ser una fuente de actividad para la zona como sí lo es el Noguera Pallaresa.
Además de los pantanos de Escales y Canyelles, hay un túnel subterráneo de 30 kilómetros sin desnivel que crea un salto de agua artificial en la roca de 150 metros y que niega parte de caudal al río para seguir generando electricidad, añade el eurodiputado convergente. 

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=03:00:00

----------


## gomar

Dado el _juego_ politico que llevan los partidos mayoritarios a nivel nacional (PSOE-PP) combinado con el _juego_ territorial de las CCAA que se contradicen a su vez con lo que dicen sus partidos a Nivel Nacional, veo IMPOSIBLE que con tantos juegos se llegue a un consenso.

Todos anteponen sus intereses de partido, electorales, personales, etc. a los intereses generales, es absolutamente imposible.

----------


## Salut

Me ha dicho un pajarito que no van a tomarse decisiones relevantes para desbloquear los principales Planes de Cuenca hasta después de las elecciones generales, y que para entonces lo más probable es que se empiece el proceso de 0...

...es decir, que nos hambremos cepillado el primer periodo de la Directiva Marco incumpliendolo ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cantarin

Pues yo pregunté a la ministra y me dijo que estaba ya en las últimas porque desde Bruselas estan tirando de las orejas, así que espero que sea antes de las elecciones sino no se que pasará

----------


## REEGE

Que tío, como te codeas con la Jet-set... con la ministra ni más ni menos!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Tenemos un foro espectacular!!!!!! Un abrazo amigo y me alegra de verte por aquí más a menudo...

----------


## No Registrado

> Pues yo pregunté a la ministra y me dijo que estaba ya en las últimas porque desde Bruselas estan tirando de las orejas, así que espero que sea antes de las elecciones sino no se que pasará


Es lo que tiene que decir, de cara a la galería. ¿Acaso has viso entonar el _mea culpa_ a algún político alguna vez?

Los fallos sólo te los reconocen en entornos totalmente privados y de forma confidencial.

----------

